# iso to img using hdiutil



## nrpeacock (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, very new to Terminal commands and need a little help executing one.  I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro using a USB device to start the initial boot / installation from.  And here's where I got to on the ubuntu website:

"Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g., hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso)"

I'm in Terminal but I'm really not sure what parts of that command to change and what parts to leave alone.  I've tried various google searches and variations but I just keep getting errors.  Would someone be kind enough to either give me the complete moron's guide to executing this particular command or simply direct me to a free program that converts .iso to .img.  I would much prefer a program to do it for me, as I don't want to risk screwing it up.  Thanks in advance for help / assistance.


----------



## smallpawn (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi nrpeacock,

I did this a few days ago. Lets say you downloaded the Ubuntu ISO file into your Downloads directory and you renamed it to "ubuntu.iso". And lets say you want to generate the IMG file in your Desktop. You would use:

*hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Desktop/ubuntu.img ~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso*

Also note that hdiutil adds the "dmg" extension to your img file. Just change it. If you want to do that from console:

*mv ~/Desktop/ubuntu.img.dmg ~/Desktop/ubuntu.img*

And that's it! Have fun


----------

